# First Ever ModelTrainForum.com Contest - $100 Prize of your choice!



## tworail

That's right, we are having a contest, first time ever! It's pretty easy to enter, and you have a chance of getting a model railroad item of your choice worth $100 - you get to pick! 

This is my way of giving back to everyone here for making the site an awesome place to be, whether you are a newbie or old hand. So take some time, read the rules carefully and make your entry below once you have thought about it. 

The contest will run from today, Wednesday August 4 to Wednesday August 18th which gives everyone ample time to make an entry. A winner will be randomly drawn from the thread entries by someone who is not familiar with the site. Winner will be announced the next day, and from then I will contact them in order to get their winnings organized and shipped from the retailer.

So, on to the details/rules:

1. You must be a member of good standing in order to enter.

2. To enter, post a link to an item you would like to 'win' in this thread from an online retailer of your choice. Please tell in the post why you would like to win said item, any story behind it etc. Post pics too if you like.

3. This dealer/online store must be well established and have a good track record in the community. *NO EBAY sales are allowed folks*, sorry. I can just imagine the headaches... NO stores that we have ostracized in the past either.

4. Please try and pick something interesting, like a piece of rolling stock you have always wanted that will complete your consist, a loco on sale, a building kit etc. Don't enter a whole bunch of scenery material or anything like that, that goes for track as well. Focus on bigger things 

5. The winner MUST post pics of their item after they receive it and tell the members about it, why they chose it, provide a review of sorts. If you don't follow through on this you will be banned *forever *from the community, I am not joking.

5. You can get an item up to $100. Don't worry about shipping or sales taxes.. 

6. HAVE FUN!! 

You can post your entries in this thread, so let's see what people want! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mac Man

This is my entry! It's an old throw-back engine set--real small--of the old Clinton-Dewitt model from early on in "train" history. I guess I like old school trains  

http://www.modeltrainpro.com/bachmann-ho-train-set-dewitt-clinton-set.html


----------



## tworail

Very cool, Mac Man! Good luck


----------



## Boston&Maine

This is easy! What have I always wanted? A B&M wrecker! 








This is one which MTH makes, and can be found for sale at Amherst Depot (PN 20-98248)... I have always liked crane cars because it is something which every railroad needs to have... Of course I want a B&M one for an obvious reason, that being it is my local fallen flag... I have never gotten around to buying one because as a college student money is tight so I am always looking for a deal, and cranes seem to be quite pricey for being a piece of rolling stock


----------



## shaygetz

Thank you for the opportunity...

I've been into model trains since I was a child and as a hobby since I was 14. For every day of those 36 years, I've always wanted to get one of these Booth Kelly loggers ...at first because I thought articulateds were sweet and this could handle my awfully tight radius curves...now because I've always thought articulateds were sweet and it can still handle my tight radius curves, albeit with a can motor and flywheel now. A teenager's common lack of cash kept me away then, a frugal lifestyle keeps me away still...alas, sigh, swoon...


----------



## livefreeordie

Here is what my girlfriend and I would like to win. It is the New Haven line Fairbanks locomotive. It would go nicely on our first layout we are in the progress of making. We chose the New Haven livery because we recently moved to New Haven, so it would be right at home  










http://www.modeltrainpro.com/ho-diesel-engines-h16-44-new-haven.html


----------



## jgbeerman

Hey Yall-

Here is my entry: http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/erh_detail.asp?MN=8&CA=18&stock=F-130960

First of all I love beer, but who doesn't? My last name is Beerman (yes it really is!) and I have been brewing my own beer for about the last 3 years and have toured numerous breweries in PA, DE, MN, WI, NH and VT. I would love to combine my passion of beer with my passion of trains. My spur is going to be laid based on the placement of this. The giant copper kettles remind me of the Yuengling brewery, one of my favorite beers!

Sorry for the long entry, I could go on for a long time!
Thanks for having this contest and good luck to everyone!


----------



## fizgig

i was going to enter, but I want beerman to win, that thing is sweet.

I'd probably pick this http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200836607


----------



## FSHtoyman01

*A dream come true*

For those who know me, I have a small business called father and Son Hobbies. I also have an autistic son and a wife who needs a double lung transplant. I don't have a steady job and I help out around the house. I also am a man of deep faith. I often thought about having such a contest and offering a product. Soon I hope this to be true. I don't ask for much and anyone who knows me personally can attest to this. My dream would be to finish my caterpillar HO Scale construction set made by Norscot. I have managed to buy the following:
The front loader 55109
The excavator 55107
The wheeled excavator 55177
55209: CAT D9T track-type tractor dozer

what I'd need to complete the set are the following:
55127: Caterpillar 160H Motor Grader 
55156: CAT CS-563E vibratory padfoot drum soil compactor
55156: CAT CS-563E vibratory padfoot drum soil compactor
55130: CAT 627G scraper
55108: CAT D5M LGP track-type tractor dozer
55130: CAT 730 articulated dump truck
55127: Caterpillar 160H Motor Grader 
55141: CAT 730 articulated water truck
55173: CAT diesel no. 12 motor grader
all of these if you'd like to see the photos can be found on my site. 

http://shop.fatherandsonhobbies.ieasysite.com/category.aspx?categoryID=120


I often sell them as loads for my custom trucks. or separately. But with my family's health and finances being so tight I don't think I'm going to complete this set. To complete this would be an accomplishment I've longed given up on. as a fan of the HO Scale I would love to own them.
Another aspect of winning this contest would enable me to accomplish a couple important goals I've set for myself.

1. I could take pictures of them with my custom trucks this would hopefully add more sales to this website hence helping my families fiances. 

2.But my biggest thrill would be able to generate enough sales to be able to go to train exhibitions here in Florida and perhaps else where. This would be great because I could take my wife and kids and show them this country and enjoy the time we have left as a family. I pray my wife's transplant is successful. I pray everyday. She wants to travel and we've talked often about doing the train shows. but with all the things we are facing it seems miles away. I am about to shed some tears and I know this isn't "Macho" but sometimes the stress just builds. I wish everyone luck. Perhaps a dream may come true? 
God Bless you all:
Charles Dood


----------



## tw001_tw

Hello all!

What a great idea - seeing everyones wish list is very interesting and nice to see. I can't wait to see more.

This is my pick:
*http://www.modelexpo-online.com/product.asp?ITEMNO=OC53005&UID=2010080422271252*

It is a wood and metal model kit. It would take me a long time to build it, but the process of building would be VERY enjoyable and would make a great winter project. If the finished product turns out half way decent, I would gladly offer the tram up for another contest on behalf of MTF.


----------



## Dave Winther

*Thanks!*

I have enjoyed lurking this forum!! I have learned a lot from everyone! Thought this would be a good opportunity for my first post! 

As a very young child living in Fond du Lac, Wisconsin, I spent a lot of time at my Uncle Harold's home. My Uncle Harold, who was really more of a father to my Dad and a Grandfather to me had an HO train layout. He, and my other Uncle (Rollie) both had a HUGE love affair with trains. As a child the two of them would take me on walks to go watch/photograph the trains in "Fondy". Then, we would return to my Uncle Harold's home to watch movies he or Rollie had taken, look at train slides, listen to tall tales, and run my Uncle Harold's basement size HO train layout. This time, spent with my Uncles, are some of the dearest memories I have of my childhood.

As a child my father, who got the train bug from my Uncle Harold as well, had an HO scale train layout. Many of the models my father built adorned my Uncle Harold's layout. When we moved to another city when I was about 7, my father built us an N scale layout in the basement. I grew up loving this layout (both versions of it!).

In 1986, after moving again to Green Bay, Wisconsin, I joined the US Navy. In 1989, while deployed overseas, my Uncle Harold passed away. Sadly, I did not have a chance to inherit his train layout, and the entire collection (including decades of Model Railroader and other magazines as well as my father's models) was sold off to a collector by my aunt. A few years later my Uncle Rollie passed as well with his train collection going to his grandchildren who disposed of it over the years. The loss of my Uncle Harold's train set is one of the "great pains" I carry with me through life.

In 2007, after 21 years of service, I retired from the Navy having fought/flown in the Cold War, Bosnia, Afghanistan and Iraq. Having never lived in a home for more then 3 years it is a great feeling to FINALLY put down roots back in Wisconsin. Now that we have a home, I want to instill in my two children, the same love of model railroading that my father and Uncles instilled in me. My plan is to build an N scale model railroad in our basement. Currently I am working on finishing off the basement as it was completely unfinished when we bought the home. Once the majority of the basement work is done, I will start the layout. I have been taking my time in planning the layout and want to do as much "right" the first time as I can. If all goes as planned, I should start layout construction next summer.

My plan is to model the Soo Line in the era of my youth (1970s - 1980s) in eastern Wisconsin with a freelanced city named after my Uncle Harold (Nehlsville). I have always had such a love affair for the Soo thanks to the countless days spent in Fond du lac with my Uncles. I think this is the greatest gift they ever gave me. 

To start my collection off, I would like to get a Soo Line F7A.








They are a highly popular model and frequently out of stock, but I know one will come up soon.

http://www.ehobbies.com/imr69281.ht...m_medium=shopping+engine&utm_campaign=froogle

Thank you for this GREAT opportunity!

Dave


----------



## Dizneygurl99

Mac Man said:


> This is my entry! It's an old throw-back engine set--real small--of the old Clinton-Dewitt model from early on in "train" history. I guess I like old school trains
> 
> http://www.modeltrainpro.com/bachmann-ho-train-set-dewitt-clinton-set.html


I'm with you on this one! I'm all about old time trains too..good pick!


----------



## Dizneygurl99

Wow Dave...first of all thank you so much for your service to our country! .....and your choice is really interesting with a great reason


----------



## Dizneygurl99

tw001_tw said:


> Hello all!
> 
> What a great idea - seeing everyones wish list is very interesting and nice to see. I can't wait to see more.
> 
> This is my pick:
> *http://www.modelexpo-online.com/product.asp?ITEMNO=OC53005&UID=2010080422271252*
> 
> It is a wood and metal model kit. It would take me a long time to build it, but the process of building would be VERY enjoyable and would make a great winter project. If the finished product turns out half way decent, I would gladly offer the tram up for another contest on behalf of MTF.


that is awesome! love stuff like this, I'm hoping to make a model of San Fransisco someday with lots of electric vehicles like this!


----------



## tjcruiser

Sniff ... sniff ...

You guys are getting me all teary-eyed ... seriously!

I don't think anything on my "wish list" would do honor and justice to a few of the sentiments expressed above (Dave, Charles, etc.), so ...

TwoRail, I think I'll "bow out" and throw my wishes to some of the other guys.

Good luck,

TJ


----------



## ATP123

Thanks for the generous offer! It's not even based on skill is what I'm shocked about and up to $100! wow.

Since I was a small kid, the favorite thing I look forward to see on a road trip are trains  I've always wanted to get into this hobby since I was a child, but was unable to. These models are expensive to begin with, but they are more expensive in Malaysia where I was born. I've always looked and read about them, but all I had was a battery toy operated train that lasted about a month:laugh:

First train co. I saw when I moved to the US was a Union pacific. Cant remember the train model though, but since than, I've fall in love with the colors of the trains.
Heres a link btw
http://www.trainworldonline.com/catalog/category/detail.php?id=13334&find_section=454


----------



## B.C.RAIL

This is what I wish to win: http://www.modeltrainpro.com/product/ATLAS 10000699










Atlas - British Columbia Railway, Alco C425 #801 (even though the photo shows #803 )

Being I love BC Rail and was a local railway, I want to keep collecting anything bcrail and since the railway has since been gone, it's hard to find anything bcrail. I'd love to win this engine to have it MU'd with my other one. 

Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## TulsaFlyer

Well, if it were me, I would like to get a new (or even used for that matter) transformer for my dad's old Lionel set he gave me. (His parents bought it for him in '58.)
I got the set home and got it cleaned up as much as possible and got it running before the transformer that was with it gave up the ghost. It was in pretty bad shape.

Dad's homebound under hospice care with cancer. It would be nice to let him "play" with it again.


Jody


----------



## Dizneygurl99

Oh man...My contest post seems rather frivolous after Jody's  that's sweet...

but if I were to win I'd want to win this : 
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/cam/cam402.htm

It would be really great for me and my boyfriend's layout because we developed or new found love for model trains after taking a recent trip to a friend's cabin up near Quincy! We went to portola up there and got to stop and see the famous Keddie Y and visited the Railroad museum there. After that it was safe to say we were hooked on all things trains! This piece, if nothing else would be a good reminder of our start....seeing as how we'll probably NEVER be finished


----------



## tooter

This contest is a very kind and generous gesture and I'm thoroughly enjoying the varied and interesting stories that you all are sharing. 


Greg


----------



## Jeff

Would being in australia make my contest enterence void? Shipping would be a bit of a bigger deal for me 

Actually I think I may wait for the next one (there will be another won't there?), I'll wait a bit untill i am a bit more familiar to you regulars.


----------



## thumsup

*Hummmm*

This is a very interesting contest. I'm glad I don't have to decided who the winner is. My wish is that you all get the one thing that would make your enjoyment of this hobby complete. I'm working to that end also.

God bless you all and the people at the Modeltrainforum.

:thumbsup:Joe


----------



## thumsup

Shoot Jeff, jump on in. We're all here for the same reason. TRAINS

:thumbsup:Joe


----------



## Dizneygurl99

Jeff said:


> Would being in australia make my contest enterence void? Shipping would be a bit of a bigger deal for me
> 
> Actually I think I may wait for the next one (there will be another won't there?), I'll wait a bit untill i am a bit more familiar to you regulars.


I don't think they discriminate against Aussies around here...haha darn shipping rates though..you'd think they'd start using kangaroos...


----------



## thumsup

Hey Dizneygurl99, This is so dumb, but I have to, You located around the world of Disney?

:thumbsup: Joe


----------



## Jeff

Ok then. why not 

My wish, seeing as my layout hasn't taken any form yet other than a good dozen post it notes, half a dozen bits of A4 paper and 1 microstation drawing (drafting program I use at work), would be the last 12 back issues of Railroad Model Craftsmen plus a binder for them all.

http://carstensbookstore.com/ramocr2010.html (2010 magazines)
http://carstensbookstore.com/ramocr20.html (2009 magazines)
http://carstensbookstore.com/ramocrbi.html (binder)

I'll leave the rest for delivery seeing as i can't think of what else i would need with it. 

I was recommended this magazine by a couple of members in my thread here. And going by the small collection I have and how much more I still need to learn I think a dozen magazines with lots of practical help and ideas would really help in kick starting my layout. I really couldn't justify getting them all myself in one go  well certainly not to the missus anyway


----------



## MacDaddy55

*I'm a Berkie Junkie!*

Great idea from the Forum Gods! Yeah I'd love to add a 2-8-4 Berkie to my fleet cuz,well its so new and shiny....just waiting to get detailed. I've heard stories from my Uncle Tommy who worked on the NYC as a brakeman for 15 yrs before he lost his left arm in a yard accident(no not back yard either) I can still hear those stories and the look of pride on his face when he talked about going from Syracuse to NYC delivering pulp paper,liverstock(summertime in the Mohawk Valley PU! Anyway makes me wax nostalgic for those old days and the Days of High Adventure! Oh the Berkie is in two sites:
www.hobbylinc.com and www.wholsalemodeltrains.com

PS: Good luck to the winner whoever it is!


----------



## tankist

there are several items that meet the contest criteria better (as in items to complete a sertain consist), but to stay within the monetary limit i will have to chose this one:
http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/erh_detail.asp?ca=3&so=3&stock=PK-57595, same one here.
this a Eurorunner ER20-009 by PIKO, also known as a Hercules diesel locomotive. Prototype is manufactured by Siemens and used throughout European railways by lots of carriers. 
Generally while US locomotive plain looks emanate sense of immense power, europeans are more of a slick lookers. ER20 however IMHO manages to do both. looking at it "ohh, what a cutie" is not something that comes to mind, yet it offers more then plain utilitarian look powerful loco. the sound is extraordinary as well, you simply don't hear stuff like that here (you-tube vid). Unlike red/white and silver/yellow stuff, this black and silver livery is extra sharp. the colors are of Dispolok MRCE, formerly a Siemens leasing company that was bought out by Japan based worldwide RR leasing conglomerate MRCE (Mitsui). 

seen it in person during our trip to europe this summer and its a striking speciment. i think i should be able to take quite good pictures of it on my layout.

picture of the original taken by me while traveling through RR of Czech Republic


----------



## Dizneygurl99

thumsup said:


> Hey Dizneygurl99, This is so dumb, but I have to, You located around the world of Disney?
> 
> :thumbsup: Joe


Haha not dumb...but no I'm not close to Disney world...I am in California but still far away from Disneyland even 

My screen name comes from my hopeful career goal...I want to draw cartoons


----------



## subwayaz

I thank the FOrum Engineers for this generous gesture; been around for quite sometime in MMR forums and this is a really neat first.
Well no sob story from me; no matter what I'm blessed. And to be part of this forum is just icing on the cake.
I will be building a NYC cityscape with a subway line(IRT) and this would be a nice addition to just that. And if I win I will post a sign or Billboard on the side of the buiding thanking this forum for the gift.

Here's my input/wish if you will
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/slt/slt1103.htm 

Thanks again and best of luck to one and all.:thumbsup:


----------



## ontario mainline

a BIG THANK YOU to, tworail for doing this contest for us. that is very nice of you. here is what I would like to win. http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/160-11520 I always like the looks of them


----------



## Lester Perry

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Bachmann_HO_50903_2_8_4_C_O_Kanawha_p/bac-50903.htm
I feel that this is possibly the best looking locomotives ever. Hope I win, thanks for the chance


----------



## WickedGoodOutdoors

*Does a Conductor listen to Cole-Train?*

Not sure what kind of train accessory I could get for only $100. Maybe 4 sheets of plywood to build on would be a good start.


----------



## Steve D

I got back into model railroading after several housing moves. I started out in HO, moved to N and then realized S scale was alive and well.

I would to win several NYC Pacemaker box cars. They would complete a nice consist on one of my NYC freight trains. Steve D


----------



## 4020deere

Here is my entry! Thanks for doing this.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/933-3102
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/933-3150

This will complete my Diesel shop with these two cranes. I haven't completed the building yet because I just haven't gotten off my duff and ordered these two items. This may just be the motivation I needed!


----------



## Reckers

Tworail, thank you so much! That's extraordinarily generous of you! And in the event there's a silent partner helping you with this, thank you, too!

I'm not going to post an entry---I feel I've gotten so much from this site and it's members, it would be greedy of me to ask for more. So, instead, thank you again for the contest---I think it an exceptionally generous offer and a beautiful act. Also, to everyone who's befriended me, answered my questions and didn't laugh when I came up with something stupid (okay, at least hid it well!), thank you, too. My life is richer for the friends I've made here.


----------



## Theginsh

*First Ever ModelTrainForum.com Contest*

I'm redoing my layout and this industry would add a lot to it.

Cornerstone Series(R) Black Gold Asphalt (Hot Mix Plant) - Kit -- 9-3/4 x 14-1/8 x 10-1/2" 24.3 x 35.3 x 26.2cm
Walthers Part #: 933-3085
HO scale

Theginsh


----------



## adnar

*Happy to partner as a SPONSOR next round - Hopefully Soon*

Great Idea and a good start !!

Trainaidsa.com would like to participate as a "partner / co-sponsor" the next time around. Our *T-Gauge (3mm)* scale does not exactly fit in this present competition, but we are ready to work with the forum team to structure an interesting one for all members.

Many have used *T-Gauge* in playgrounds on their layouts or kids trains in their O-Gauge or other layouts. It lends itself to that very conveniently.

If any participant has ideas, we are willing to consider them. Have a look at the scale *<http://www.trainaidsa.com/shop-tgauge.shtml>* and send your ideas to us, for another competition, most probably well before Christmas.


Good Luck to all participants !!


----------



## Crazypeter

Nice one!
Here's my pick: http://www.britanniamodels.com/oo-scale/bachmann/steam-locos
Ever since I saw the real "Tornado" steaming into York, UK a few years ago I have wanted one for my 00 layout. Damn that thing was (and still is) bloody gorgeous.
Smiles from Peter


----------



## T-Man

I will bow out also, being a top poster may give me an edge. I really don't need anything. I should visit my LHS, he has'nt seen me for a while.
Good luck to all.
Thanks for the offer, it's always good to hear from you.


----------



## seabee4life

hi evryone and good luck to all 

http://www.drugstore.com/products/p...am=bachmann_trains_thomas_&CAWELAID=562206391

here is my pick as for why i have always wanted a train set and i have never gotten the chance to build one much less own one untill a few months ago as i took my childhood dream and made it real with a shelf layout...... this post isnt for me really its for my son who will be three on x mas of this year....he lives in san diego and i dont get to see him much but when i do i tell him about my train set.He loves trolleys. he used to live at apartment complex that had a trolley station at it. i want this item so i give my son the enjoyment of having a train set in his room to operate..and really enjoy his set thanks in advance seabee4life


----------



## gc53dfgc

Here is My entry for the contest, and good luck to all

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/bac/bac86054.htm?source=froogle

I have wanted this locomotive for quite some time since i live right near the CSX mainline in Ohio. I have always liked the artstyle of there trains and have a model railroad baised around there buisness and my town. These are probably the most common locomotives to go by daily. Good Luck


----------



## Stillakid

Considering the fact that all the great people on this site have helped me repair more than a dozen locomotives, I can't ask for more!

WHAT A FANTASTIC SITE AND GREAT PEOPLE!!

Jim


----------



## aionta

*What I have always wanted*

Thanks so much Two Rail this is an incredible and generous offer.

Back in March I was in Madison and visited the Madison Hobby Store http://madisonhobbystop.com/

I was just getting back into the hobby after 34 years.

I spotted an InterMountain EMD FP9a Loco with Canadian National paint scheme.
This was (to me ) exactly the same as the engine I had as a young boy.

I was my birthday and I purchased it. The only regret was that I could not afford the B unit at the time.

So If I could have anything it would be that B Unit.

Thanks so much and good luck to all of you

Aaron in Minnesota!


----------



## Norwegian94

I am new to this forum, but annyways, this is what i could think to get if i won.

http://www.togbutikken.no/webshop/shop1/product.asp?intProdID=1003

I really wish that kit! i love to build those wagons! i am only 16 years old, so the economy that i have is really poor. so you can imagine how badly i wannt to win

I am building a station that is going to look like an typical Norwegian station in the 1950 or 1960s and this wagon fits in there. One bad thing about modelling norwegian railways, is that all the steam engines and old coatches is way to expensive....:thumbsdown: it is easily 800 dollars for an steam engine. but then you need to build it your self. if not. then you can buy locos for 2000 dollars....

the site above is on Norwegian, but i can translate it to English.

Brass kit of NSB freight car Gv2 type 1 The kit comes complete with cast parts, wheels, decals, wire, etc. Construction Manual not included but can be easily downloaded under the link "building descriptions" in the menu.


----------



## gordonzo

I don't know a whole lot about specific train engines but this is the type that rolls through my town several times a day. The tracks pass by the beach, which is our favourite Sunday summer hangout, and my grandchildren (3 boys & 2 girls) love to wave at the engineers and have them wave back.

I have an ho scale 4X8 layout which combines train and slot car track, including a slot car crossing. I don't get to see my 3 grand-boys too often but when they do come to our house they love to play 'beat the train'. The girls just like to run the cars 'round and 'round the track and giggle, giggle, and more giggling. They all take turns 'driving' the cars or operating the train, which can be switched to cross the slot car track or to bypass it.

My engines are old but run well pulling 5 to 6 cars. A new engine such as this CN GP-38 would allow me to pull a few more cars and enhance the enjoyment for myself and my granchildren as well as operate the train that they get to see pass through town.

http://www.modellerschoice.com/DesktopDefault2.aspx?tabid=41&productid=14431


----------



## redone1992

This is my entry! sp nw2 kato.
http://fiferhobbysu770.corecommerce.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=12705


----------



## aionta

*oops I forgot to post a picture*

http://www.imrcmodels.com/ho/html/49987.htm


----------



## Big Ed

What a nice thing to do Boss man.:thumbsup:

I'm putting on my thinking cap and am reserving my right to post at a later date.


Banned from the site forever for not following up?:laugh:
You sound serious.


----------



## imatt88

This is awesome!!!! Thanks for letting me be a part of it

I would love to get a New Haven F Series locomotive circa 1950's..

They are real hard to get a hold of, couldn't tell you how many times I've been outbid on eBay trying to snag one..




























Is this NOT the coolest paint scheme ever put on a train????:thumbsup::laugh:


Cheers, Ian


----------



## Big Ed

imatt88 said:


> This is awesome!!!! Thanks for letting me be a part of it
> 
> I would love to get a New Haven F Series locomotive circa 1950's..
> 
> They are real hard to get a hold of, couldn't tell you how many times I've been outbid on eBay trying to snag one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this NOT the coolest paint scheme ever put on a train????:thumbsup::laugh:
> 
> 
> Cheers, Ian


Good luck Ian....it's got to be a hundred bucks. And for sale somewhere else but e bay.
Your second choice?


----------



## imatt88

Something Union Pacific....

How about a Big Boy?


----------



## nicholasgramma

Hello all, I hope I'm doing this right. I am entering the contest to win some trains that my grandson loves. Here are a few. Thank you for such a great site!

Ho 52' Dep Flatcar W/missle
IteN 4-4-0 American B&o

Item # BAC11751W
m # BAC18347W

Ho Track Cleaning Car Utlx
Item # BAC16302W
Ho Ez Model Railroads Tp Book
Item # BAC99978W


These are from http:// www.Modelexpo-online.com

Good luck everyone.


----------



## vanslam

*Here is my selection*

I love Kato engines, actually I have over a dozen of them. However this is one engine I can't bring myself to purchase because it cost so much. I have seen one in the yards in NJ and I would love to add to my layouts. It would be my first AC4400CW loco in my setup. Of course I would have to buy the drop-in MRC DCC 1644 sound decoder but I could fit that in my budget. This would allow me to put it in a two or three loco consist pulling my ethanol tankers up a two percent grade. Man how cool would that be. 

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/KATO_N_1767007_AC4400CW_Union_Pacific_Flag_5780_p/kat-1767007.htm


----------



## ygbsm66

How about one of these 
http://sap049.channeladvisor.com/p-178611-atlas-7026-nw-rs-3-303.aspx
It would look great painted for the missouri illinois r.r.


----------



## nsr_civic

well i think this is just about all i can think of.
walthers 90' turntable..
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/wrr/wrr3171.htm










bachmann is supposedly coming out with one soon but not having any info on it means ill go with whats known and chose a good old walthers!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers

I have a question, Tworail, and since I've ruled myself out of the contest, perhaps I'm the right one to ask the question. Can you enlarge upon rule #1 for the contest, please?

"So, on to the details/rules:

1. You must be a member of good standing in order to enter."

I realize you can't cover every possiblility, but can you give some examples of what constitutes "a member of good standing"?


----------



## tworail

It really just means that you haven't caused the community any grief either by spamming, making offensive posts, etc. That's about it.


----------



## Komodo

like reckers, im not going to enter either, because there are people who need it more ( like choo choo i think? ) with no layout and could use some stuff!


----------



## MacDaddy55

*On Further Review!*

After long thought and contemplation......."I will not accept the nomination of my party and will decline any money or Train related materials gathered hence forth. As the noble Reckers and Komodo have stated...there are less fortunate individuals who could use this benevolent gift from our Forum benefactor....and what do I need ANOTHER Berkie for anyway! Thank You Lyndon Baines Johnson:laugh:


----------



## Reckers

tworail said:


> It really just means that you haven't caused the community any grief either by spamming, making offensive posts, etc. That's about it.


Hmmmmm...that means I'd have been disqualified, anyway! *L*


----------



## Komodo

i think im going to enter, for a friend.
ever since i got here reckers has been nice to me, giving me tips, for anything i could need train wise, we have been good buds, but his gf won't let him buy much of anything, and S scale is expensive, and alot of people dont model it, so i think he deserves something nice. if reckers dosen't want it well then he dosen't have to take it but... http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/S_Helper_S_Showcase_Line_1651_Waddell_USRA_p/she-1651-102.htm


----------



## tooter

Komodo said:


> like reckers, im not going to enter either, because there are people who need it more ( like choo choo i think? ) with no layout and could use some stuff!


Thanks for thinking of me, Komodo... but I'm not a victim. 

I haven't participated because I buy everything I want... 

...and I *do* mean *everything*. 

Greg


----------



## Reckers

Komodo, I am both honored and touched. Thank you so much for your friendship and for your proposal on my behalf.

Ladies and Gentlemen, I'm sure no one would object it I return the favor and make an entry to on Komodo's behalf. To address the qualifications:

1. Komodo is a very honest and reputable young man, one of unquestioned integrity and an active participant in our forum. I believe his effort to win on my behalf demonstrates an unmatched level of character and selflessness.
2. The link and the story behind it: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/product_p/bus-44504.htm This morning, I spoke with Komodo and suggested he make an effort to win the contest. He declined, saying he felt that others were far more in need than he and he felt they deserved it more. He did mention, however, the item he would have requested if he entered. I present it to you now:










Personally, I regard this item as both appropriate for a young man's layout and a hands-down winner for being interesting! 

Thank you,
Reckers


----------



## thumsup

Komodo for President and Reckers for VP.:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Reckers

Thankya....thankya very much....we'll be performing here all week! *taking a bow* The chef says be sure and try the veal!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Komodo

lol, thx reckers.


----------



## Komodo

so if recker wins, then i get a prize and if i win he gets a prize


----------



## Reckers

Did I forget to mention Komodo is also a con artist????


----------



## Komodo

Reckers said:


> Did I forget to mention Komodo is also a con artist????


no, i just find stuff at low prizes. my local hobby lobby is getting rid of all their train stuff so its on sale, and another place dosen't know squat so they sell the few things they have for cheap.


----------



## tjcruiser

adnar said:


> Trainaidsa.com would like to participate as a "partner / co-sponsor" the next time around. Our *T-Gauge (3mm)* scale does not exactly fit in this present competition, but we are ready to work with the forum team to structure an interesting one for all members.
> 
> Many have used *T-Gauge* in playgrounds on their layouts or kids trains in their O-Gauge or other layouts. It lends itself to that very conveniently.
> 
> If any participant has ideas, we are willing to consider them. Have a look at the scale *<http://www.trainaidsa.com/shop-tgauge.shtml>* and send your ideas to us, for another competition, most probably well before Christmas.


I don't think we have many T-gauges here on the forum (yet!), but I just wanted to acknowledge and thank TrainAidsA for their post and offer above. A scale of 1:450 scares the heck out of me and my clumsy fingers, but I'm thrilled that there are guys out there with that level of patience and attention to tiny detail. I hope to see more T stuff here on the forum ... toy trains for our toy trains, perhaps?

And good luck to all who've entered TwoRail's contest, too!

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## Reckers

adnar said:


> Great Idea and a good start !!
> 
> Trainaidsa.com would like to participate as a "partner / co-sponsor" the next time around. Our *T-Gauge (3mm)* scale does not exactly fit in this present competition, but we are ready to work with the forum team to structure an interesting one for all members.
> 
> Many have used *T-Gauge* in playgrounds on their layouts or kids trains in their O-Gauge or other layouts. It lends itself to that very conveniently.
> 
> If any participant has ideas, we are willing to consider them. Have a look at the scale *<http://www.trainaidsa.com/shop-tgauge.shtml>* and send your ideas to us, for another competition, most probably well before Christmas.
> 
> Good Luck to all participants !!


Adnar, that was very generous of you---thank you! Perhaps your contest will begin a T-gauge segment for our site!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

big ed said:


> What a nice thing to do Boss man.:thumbsup:
> 
> I'm putting on my thinking cap and am reserving my right to post at a later date.
> 
> 
> Banned from the site forever for not following up?:laugh:
> You sound serious.





I applaud Tworail for having this contest for THE COMMUNITY.:appl::smilie_daumenpos:
THANK YOU.


----------



## flyboy2610

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBUJ9&P=FR

When I was a boy, probably about 6 or 7, my dad would sometimes take my younger brother and I to work with him on a Saturday. He was a claims agent for the Rock Island railroad, and we lived in Fairbury, Nebraska.. He would buy each of us a bottle of pop from the pop machine inside the depot where he worked. I remember it was one of those Coke machines that had a lid that opened like a chest freezer, and the bottles were suspended by their necks on metal racks in the machine. After you dropped the money in the coin slot, you could get the bottle (made of glass, not plastic) out of the racks in the machine. My brother and I would go out the door to the station platform and sit on the bench while we drank our pop. There was a yellow line painted on the platform about 20 feet from the tracks, and my dad had made it very clear that if he ever saw us go across that yellow line, we would get a fanny tanning that we would never forget, and we would never be allowed to come to work with him again.
The highlight of those trips was when we would hear a train coming. We would get up and stand with our toes right up to that line, but we never went over it. I would hold my brothers hand as the train thundered past. We always waved to the engineers, and they always waved back at us two little kids standing right up on that yellow line. I’m sure it must have amused them immensely! Sometimes they would blow the horn, and my brother and I would cringe! We loved it! Those are some of the most treasured memories I have of my father.
I also remember, in October of 1966, just before I turned five, that some friends of my dad’s drove our family to Des Moines, Iowa where we boarded the Rocky Mountain Rocket for it’s final run. We rode it back to Fairbury, where we got off the train. That was quite the adventure for a little kid!
Being a claims agent in the Rock Island’s insurance department, my dad was gone a lot. He wasn’t very easy to get along with when he was home, either. He yelled a lot, and while I never saw him strike my mother, I could sense, even at that age, that there wasn’t a great deal of love between them. I soon learned that the easiest way to deal with him was to avoid him as much as I could. Don’t get me wrong, I did love my father. At times he could be very loving. Other times, I was downright afraid of him. It seems that no matter what I did, I never quite measured up to what he thought I should be. I was always fascinated by big trucks, and once mentioned that I wanted to drive one when I grew up. He told me that was a stupid idea. When I was 12, I went on a Boy Scout camping trip. Our troop hiked down through a farmers field, and camped by the river bank. On the way back the next day, my friend Doug and I were just taking our time walking back. My dad appeared out of nowhere and hollered at me that if I was the last one back the cars, I would catch it when I got home. I think he really did love me in a sense, but just never knew how to express it properly. Maybe he was trying to “toughen me up.”
My parents divorced when I was 13. Through my teen years, I saw my dad when I needed to, but that was about it. I wanted to have a close relationship with him, like I saw other kids have with their dads, but I just couldn’t connect with him. Even as an adult, I wanted to be close to him, but it seems like we just couldn’t quite get there. He owned a bar at that time, and would come to Lincoln often to get things for it, but not once in nearly 25 years did he ever call and say he was coming up, or stop by my house. I finally figured out that he was just one of those people who don’t know how to emotionally connect to people. I would see him at Christmas, and I would hug him and tell him I loved him. He would tell me he loved me, too. Which is something I don’t remember ever hearing from him while I was growing up. . I try to keep the good memories alive, and the bad ones are fading. Because memories are all I have left.
He died of mesothelioma, asbestos cancer, in June of 2006. We think it may have come from exposure during the years he worked at the Fairbury depot. I saw him almost every weekend while he was sick, which was from April till he passed away in June. I visited him in the hospital. I did my best to let him know I loved him. I just wish it hadn’t taken sickness to bring us together.
So why would I like the Rock Island Mogul? My fathers nickname was “Tooley.” I don’t know where he got it. I would like to have a small Rock Island passenger train running on my layout, when it’s done. It will be called “The Tooley Express,” in my fathers memory. I also want it to serve as a reminder, every time I see it, that I as a father, and all you out there who are fathers, need to be hugging our children, giving them kisses, spending time with them, and telling them many times a day that we love them. I want it to be a help to me to remember that I need to work hard to cultivate the kind of relationship with my own children that I had always wanted, but never really had, with my own father.


----------



## Big Ed

Are you sure you didn't forget anything Flyboy?:laugh:

Fascinating story.:thumbsup:


----------



## teh7777

*Hard to choose...*

http://www.trainworldonline.com/catalog/category/detail.php?id=13073&find_section=826
But like many modelers, I think, I'm probably loco heavy, and rolling stock short! I do have an industry that could use some reefers!


----------



## subwayaz

After reading these post in this thread it really makes you realize how many nice considerate people we have on this site. Which really makes it a nice place to be.

Were all winners in my opinion already; because it's such a nice group of folks all together.
Thanks


----------



## Reckers

Agreed. And if they all send me money, I'll think even more highly of them! *L*

That said----HEY, TWORAIL!!!! Not to rush you or exclude anybody, but how long does the contest last? I want to see who wins!!!!!


----------



## Boston&Maine

Reckers said:


> Agreed. And if they all send me money, I'll think even more highly of them! *L*
> 
> That said----HEY, TWORAIL!!!! Not to rush you or exclude anybody, but how long does the contest last? I want to see who wins!!!!!





tworail said:


> The contest will run from today, Wednesday August 4 to Wednesday August 18th which gives everyone ample time to make an entry. A winner will be randomly drawn from the thread entries by someone who is not familiar with the site. Winner will be announced the next day, and from then I will contact them in order to get their winnings organized and shipped from the retailer.


----------



## vanda32547

*My entry to the contest is as follows ...*

I would like a donation be made to the Gold Coast Railroad Museum in Miami where history comes alive. I am involved there as a volunteer and as a train crew member. We operate real trains for our guests to ride as well as models in almost every scale in our Exhibition building. Since ours is a volunteer organization we can use all of the financial help we can get.

So my entry wish is for a $100 donation be made to the museum on the ModelTrainForums.com behalf. 

If you can't donate please at least check out our website at www.gcrm.org

Thanks everyone,
Bob


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Great Idea!*

Hey Bob,
Checked out the museum site and was very impressed. The Former Richmond Naval Air Station and the "Blimp" Hangars made me wax nostalgic for an old "Salty Sailor" such as myself. The info on the hangars and the cost is astronomical. The section on the model railroad is very nice also....from the photos it looks pretty big. Good luck, its a noble effort.:thumbsup:


----------



## tooter

big ed said:


> As a community I think all should participate.


Hi Ed, 

Everyone who posts here is *already* participating whether or not they enter the contest. The contest is an excellent way to encourage more people to participate, and that's a practical beneficial consequence: more traffic to Model Train...

..think about it. 

Greg


----------



## thumsup

choo choo said:


> Hi Ed,
> 
> The contest is an excellent way to encourage more people to participate, and that's a practical beneficial consequence: more traffic to Model Train...
> 
> ..think about it.
> 
> Greg


Good point Greg.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

choo choo said:


> Hi Ed,
> 
> Everyone who posts here is *already* participating whether or not they enter the contest. The contest is an excellent way to encourage more people to participate, and that's a practical beneficial consequence: more traffic to Model Train...
> 
> ..think about it.
> 
> Greg


OK, I thought about it.

I guess it dosent matter to 2 rail, as he was on and didn't comment one way or the other on it.

I will go back and edit the post and shut up about it.

Good luck to all.:thumbsup:


----------



## tooter

Hey Ed, 

Don't sweat it, man. Your input here is always enjoyable. :thumbsup:

You know what my usual response is when someone says to think about it?

I say:

"I'll give it *all *the consideration it *deserves*." 

Greg


----------



## Lester Perry

Well I am guilty of not coming around much. This has got me coming around more because I am notified at each reply. I hope I win this but others probably deserve it more as they are regulars here and I am more of a visitor. I keep thinking of Big ed, he is always here on almost every thread.


----------



## fsm1000

Ok what the heck I will apply to LOL.
I need a "PR-PR3, PR3 Combined PR2 and MS100 with a USB Interface." it is under the heading CI Computer Interfaces on this page here.
http://www.central-hobbies.com/digitraxdcc.html#CI

I need it because I got myself a digitrax setup but can not use more then one loco at a time because I can not change the address on the loco's. They are all factory set to 3. Anyhow, after talking to forum members last year here and digitrax and tsunami iI have been told I need this in order to change the addresses. Until then I am stuck with putting only one loco on my set at a time.
It is $93.75 CDN in price so a savings until we reach parity LOL.

Ok so that is my two cents 


Steve


----------



## Big Ed

Lester Perry said:


> Well I am guilty of not coming around much. This has got me coming around more because I am notified at each reply. I hope I win this but others probably deserve it more as they are regulars here and I am more of a visitor. I keep thinking of Big ed, he is always here on almost every thread.




Hello Lester how is your RR barn coming along?
Did you finish it up yet. You ought to make a thread to show all what you have done.:thumbsup: (maybe you all ready did post here?) 

Unless you quit on the project?

Post the cool old tractor too!:thumbsup:

You know you can turn off the e-mail notification's?

I was not going to say anything more but you brought up the "deserving" part. I don't care who wins. It would be great if a teen wins, keeps the hobby going. More and more teens are into computer games and twitting etc, instead of trains. I know mine might look at my layout and comment but then run off to their computers! Just my 11 year old niece is interested in them, but as she gets older who knows what she will be into.

What I was saying is that all should try in the contest new and old, non poster's and those who have many posts.

With that being said and as I have more then enough O, HO, and N. My dungeon is starting to look like the old NYC Madison Hardware store.

I will be choosing to not "participate" the contest too. To give someone who really needs something and doesn't have the funds, a better chance on winning.

Again,I wish ALL good luck! And again, thank you tworail. 
(And B&M)

And to all the new members and non posters.....WELCOME....... feel free to join the discussions, jump in and post, "participate". Ask away. Show all what you got. Pictures I think I can say we all love pictures.

A forum wouldn't be a forum without discussion and participation.


----------



## stuart

My son and I have always loved trains. Having lived in Brooklyn NY we have spent alot of time riding the NY Subway system as well as the SI Railroad. We started an HO railroad many years ago which I have started up again. This model railroad is still in the begining stages but it keeps me busy while still out of work since February and recovering from recent cancer surgery. My former employee fired me because of my illness. I cannot afford to buy anything new, but would like to have a new locomotive to expand my railroad.


----------



## Lester Perry

Big Ed The original building is all I have. Just shy of 500 square feet. Also to answer your question on my web site,yes all of that is in my one barn. You will see on my site that I am making changes and adding things within that building. Disability and economy has almost stopped any plans for enlargement of layout. As far as the contest goes, I think we have a winner.

_My son and I have always loved trains. Having lived in Brooklyn NY we have spent alot of time riding the NY Subway system as well as the SI Railroad. We started an HO railroad many years ago which I have started up again. This model railroad is still in the begining stages but it keeps me busy while still out of work since February and recovering from recent cancer surgery. My former employee fired me because of my illness. I cannot afford to buy anything new, but would like to have a new locomotive to expand my railroad. _STUART


----------



## Simplexbike123

tjcruiser said:


> Sniff ... sniff ...
> 
> You guys are getting me all teary-eyed ... seriously!
> 
> I don't think anything on my "wish list" would do honor and justice to a few of the sentiments expressed above (Dave, Charles, etc.), so ...
> 
> TwoRail, I think I'll "bow out" and throw my wishes to some of the other guys.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> TJ



TJ, I am with you. I have already read so many neat, deserving possible winners. Good luck to all of you in the contest. 

Jack


----------



## modeltrainhead

well i want this because we are really bad off you see we can barely afford school and shots for middle school but we are doing it
i changing some thing i am bipolar and have been dealing with it and i have ocd ADHD and i am having a real hard time i had to go to a mental health facility for 1 week... twice i have separation anxiety when i was away from my family and am happy to be home
right now i they think model railroading is useless what do i do when i get into outrage i go operate TRAINS they call it a useless hobby they want me to sell my trains FOR BOOKS i say excuse my launguage hellz no
i think this will help me in a way to know that there are people like me biploar people with me and into the same hobby 
i want DCC
and a few decoders
http://www.micromark.com/BACHMANN-E...LOCOMOTIVE-AND-CONTROL-SYSTEM-COMBO,6865.html


----------



## Big Ed

Simplexbike123 said:


> TJ, I am with you. I have already read so many neat, deserving possible winners. Good luck to all of you in the contest.
> 
> Jack



True Jack, but the post says it will be a random pick.
So I don't think the stories will give anyone an edge.


----------



## TycoonistCarl

Count me in. I've been looking to get a paint kit of some sorts, air brush if I can find it. I'm new to the hobby, and want to start weathering equipment for my layout.


----------



## Reckers

big ed said:


> True Jack, but the post says it will be a random pick.
> So I don't think the stories will give anyone an edge.


*LOL* I had that same thought: why the story of why it's wanted, if the contest is a random drawing from all entries? I'm not complaining: generosity is generosity, and I respect the gesture no matter what the rules. I am perplexed, though.


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> *LOL* I had that same thought: why the story of why it's wanted, if the contest is a random drawing from all entries? I'm not complaining: generosity is generosity, and I respect the gesture no matter what the rules. I am perplexed, though.



I guess it's better then just a bunch of posts asking for items?


----------



## Reckers

There ya go. I certainly made it a lot more interesting---I feel I've gotten to know some of the people here better for the stories. Nice going, Tworail!


----------



## tworail

Yes, to clarify, it is completely random 

Big Ed is correct in the 'why' in the posts... While a bunch of links and pinks might make for some basic discussion, it doesn't really tell much about the individual making the post.


----------



## supermunk

*contest*

hello all

I've been inactive for quite a while but here's my entry:

2 X http://www.athearn.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=ATH25725 ($35 each = $70) 

I ride these at least once a month and these would be a great addtion to my collection.

1 X http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/223-912
($ 22.00)

these are the only passenger cars I ever see round here so these would be great to add to my CN coach and dome as well as a diner in the same via paint.

Total $90.00


----------



## Big Ed

Give this thread a bump.


_Only three more days left folks. 
We have around 46 entries so far from my count. _


Bumped.


----------



## Reckers

big ed said:


> Give this thread a bump.
> 
> 
> _Only three more days left folks.
> We have around 46 entries so far from my count. _
> 
> 
> Bumped.




Can I repeat my first one, to double my chances of winning?


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Can I repeat my first one, to double my chances of winning?



I see no rules against doing a hundred times if you want.

But it's got to be a hundred different stories!

OK, spell & Punctuation patrol, is it stories or story's?


----------



## T-Man

ies. Plural. The apostrophe is possesive. Like" the story's cover."


----------



## Reckers

I am too noble to post the same message with minor variations 100 times. I have a spammer in Australia who does that for me, every Sunday. gold lame' boots cheep!


----------



## shaygetz

Gold lame' boots? 

I hereby submit my second entry,...consider it an act of charity as the thought of Reckers at the throttle of his trains in them boots has got my eyes to waterin' somethin' fierce...


----------



## Lester Perry

OK I am missing something here but thats ok I do that quite often.


----------



## Reckers

Lester, if you mean the contest, you need to rush back to the first post of the thread, read it and get your entries in! On the other hand, if you mean my post, I'll explain. Nearly every Sunday morning, someone makes a series of spam posts on the site. The format is nonsense fragments of sentences interspersed with underlined links for the products being sold like this: gold lame' boots cheep!  or Ladies leather purses. We also have an Australian who poses as a woman member of the site and posts similar gibberish with his book-selling link beneath the message.

Shay posted a second entry to negate any advantage I might gain in posting a second entry of my own. He apparently is not up to the photos that would be posted if I won: me in my gold lame' boots, holding the item I won in the contest!


----------



## shaygetz

Reckers said:


> Shay posted a second entry to negate any advantage I might gain in posting a second entry of my own. He apparently is not up to the photos that would be posted if I won: me in my gold lame' boots, holding the item I won in the contest!


DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marx1

If I won, I would like to win a HO scale 24' oldy wood fabricated boxcar p/n BC24,or 18' yosemite oldy wood boxcar p/n YBC18, or a oldy wood fabricated ore car kit p/n ORE10PR. These are from E J Brannan's (CACHE CREEK SCALE MODELS) [email protected] 
This would help finish off my old-time set-up near my new gold mine and go well with my 2-4-0 old time engine. ooooooooo, I can't wait to see if I won...

http://loggingcars.com/cars.htm I don't know how to do this,so I just typed it in.


----------



## Reckers

Soooooo.....tomorrow is the last day? Be still, my heart!!!!!


----------



## Boston&Maine

Reckers said:


> Soooooo.....tomorrow is the last day? Be still, my heart!!!!!


Wow, this deadline came up fast


----------



## Big Ed

Boston&Maine said:


> Wow, this deadline came up fast



We can have another next month!:laugh:
For the ones that lost.


----------



## marx1

I think that everyone is a winner here, because everyone said alittle about them se
lves and there wishes. And it also brought some out of the woodwork. Everyone but me, I didn't say much. But I'm not as interesting as you guys.


----------



## Reckers

marx1 said:


> I think that everyone is a winner here, because everyone said alittle about them se
> lves and there wishes. And it also brought some out of the woodwork. Everyone but me, I didn't say much. But I'm not as interesting as you guys.


That's not true...you just need to step out there and elaborate a bit about yourself. Take me, for instance---I'm downright fascinating!


----------



## FSHtoyman01

*Good Luck!*

God bless and good luck to all of you!


----------



## Reckers

Thank you, Charles. May the road rise to meet your feet and the wind stay at your back!


----------



## modeltrainhead

good luck to you too


----------



## Reckers

And to you, Kyle!


----------



## MarkR

:worshippy::worshippy:
Thank you Tworail for this amasing contest ! ! ! :appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:
:worshippy::worshippy:
This is my entery :
http://www.micromark.com/TECH-6-SOUNDCONTROLLER-20,9656.html Enjoy the Operation, Lights and Sounds of DCC Locomotives without Converting Your DC Layout to DCC

Thanks Again Tworail ! ! !
And good luck to all ! ! !


----------



## Reckers

...and to all a good night!


----------



## tjcruiser

And ...

DRUMROLL, please ....


----------



## Reckers

I've been to six hog-greasin's and a county fair, and I ain't never been this excited!


----------



## tjcruiser

Reckers said:


> I've been to six hog-greasin's and a county fair, and I ain't never been this excited!


Sidenote ...

I took my kids to the RI county agri fair last weekend. We all had a blast watching the tractor-pull contests. In the old-fashioned tractor class, the tractor that beat out all of it's shiny/restored counterparts was a beat up, rusty old clunker that kicked out some monster horsepower. Rust outside, but some serious fire under that hood.

TJ


----------



## Reckers

It's the old, worn ones that burn the hottest!


----------



## nicholasgramma

Hey all hope everyones well and chuggin along!! Is there a winner yet?


----------



## modeltrainhead

Reckers said:


> And to you, Kyle!


and everyone GOOD LUCK ALL


----------



## tworail

Thanks everyone for replying. 

I will be announcing the winner tomorrow!


----------



## tworail

OK, we have a winner here! 

The lucky winner is... 

*LESTER PERRY*

Who wins his choice of a HO scale Bachmann 2-8-4 Chesapeake & Ohio Kanawha Berkshire class locomotive. Even luckier, his model of choice is on sale!










Model: http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewProd&productId=1955

Prototype: http://www.steamlocomotive.com/berkshire/co.shtml

We look forward to seeing this on Lester's layout in operation 

Thanks for all for entering, and I hope we can do something similar next time. People have suggested other good contest ideas so I will keep those in mind.


----------



## Big Ed

Congratulations Lester.:thumbsup:


Who came in second?:laugh:

Thanks again Tworail.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TulsaFlyer

Congratulations Lester!!



Jody


----------



## tjcruiser

Many, many congratulations, Lester !!!

Many, many thanks :thumbsup::thumbsup: to TwoRail for pioneeering this soon-to-be MONTHLY tradition!

(Uhhh ... right???) :laugh:

Seriously ... very generous ... well done!

TJ


----------



## Boston&Maine

Do not forget to post up pictures when you get it Reckers or else you will be permabanned!


----------



## FSHtoyman01

*Congradulations!!!!*

way to go bro!


----------



## Reckers

Boston&Maine said:


> Do not forget to post up pictures when you get it Reckers or else you will be permabanned!


Reckers???? *LOL* I've yet to win and I'm already threatened with banishment???:laugh::laugh::laugh: Lester, congratulations! You're a model railroader who's paid his dues and deserved it! Great contest, Tworail and anyone who was behind the scenes, too! We appreciate you!


----------



## tworail

So far Lester hasn't claimed his prize 

I will give him some more time though, I know not everyone is on their PC 24/7


----------



## Boston&Maine

Reckers said:


> Reckers???? *LOL* I've yet to win and I'm already threatened with banishment???:laugh::laugh::laugh: Lester, congratulations! You're a model railroader who's paid his dues and deserved it! Great contest, Tworail and anyone who was behind the scenes, too! We appreciate you!


Whoops 

10 to 10 rule :laugh:


----------



## Komodo

congrats, have fun with the engine.


----------



## Reckers

Boston&Maine said:


> Whoops
> 
> 10 to 10 rule :laugh:


*LOL* What the @#$&%^ is the ten to ten rule????:laugh::laugh::laugh:

This just means I have to win one of the contests so you can rag me about not posting a pic fast enough!


----------



## Boston&Maine

Reckers said:


> *LOL* What the @#$&%^ is the ten to ten rule????:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Nothing you state between 10PM and 10AM can be held against you 

But anyways, congrads to Lester_Perry :thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers

Oh---THAT 10 to 10 rule! *L*


----------



## modeltrainhead

congrats i was nearly crying when i heard your story i was almost in tears 



speech speech speech


----------



## Lester Perry

tworail said:


> OK, we have a winner here!
> 
> The lucky winner is...
> 
> *LESTER PERRY*
> 
> Who wins his choice of a HO scale Bachmann 2-8-4 Chesapeake & Ohio Kanawha Berkshire class locomotive. Even luckier, his model of choice is on sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model: http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewProd&productId=1955
> 
> Prototype: http://www.steamlocomotive.com/berkshire/co.shtml
> 
> We look forward to seeing this on Lester's layout in operation
> 
> Thanks for all for entering, and I hope we can do something similar next time. People have suggested other good contest ideas so I will keep those in mind.


*WOW* That is great. I don't know how or why but thanks. Sorry about slow reply but wife and I took our 5 year old grandson out for a 6 day trip in RV which included some time at Strasburg PA. also a day at Crayola factory and Dutch Wonderland which if you have kids/grandkids under 10 and are anywhere close to Lancaster PA. you need to do.
http://www.dutchwonderland.com/ 
http://www.strasburgrailroad.com/
Anyway thank you so much. Also I am not much of one for a speech. But I would be amiss if I let this opportunity pass. Most are familiar with Bible verse John 3:16 For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him should not perish but have everlasting life.
But more important John 3:18 "He who believes in Him is not condemned; but he who does not believe is condemned already, because he has not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God. 
All I ask is give it some thought. and thanks again


----------



## tjcruiser

Good on ya', Lester ... enjoy every minute!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Lester Perry said:


> *WOW* That is great. I don't know how or why but thanks. Sorry about slow reply but wife and I took our 5 year old grandson out for a 6 day trip in RV which included some time at Strasburg PA. also a day at Crayola factory and Dutch Wonderland which if you have kids/grandkids under 10 and are anywhere close to Lancaster PA. you need to do.
> http://www.dutchwonderland.com/
> http://www.strasburgrailroad.com/
> Anyway thank you so much. Also I am not much of one for a speech. But I would be amiss if I let this opportunity pass. Most are familiar with Bible verse John 3:16 For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him should not perish but have everlasting life.
> But more important John 3:18 "He who believes in Him is not condemned; but he who does not believe is condemned already, because he has not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.
> All I ask is give it some thought. and thanks again



Great speech Lester.

I thought about it.....are you saying God had something to do with you winning?

Did you take the barge ride on the canal as long as you were in Easton at the crayon factory?
Crayola's a cool place to visit with the kids.:thumbsup:
Even a big kid like me enjoyed it when the kids were young. 
So much we even went back a second time when we had company visit with their kids.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lester Perry

big ed said:


> Great speech Lester.
> 
> I thought about it.....are you saying God had something to do with you winning?
> 
> Did you take the barge ride on the canal as long as you were in Easton at the crayon factory?
> Crayola's a cool place to visit with the kids.:thumbsup:
> Even a big kid like me enjoyed it when the kids were young.
> So much we even went back a second time when we had company visit with their kids.:thumbsup:


Not to say God didn't but What I am trying to point out is do you believe in him?
The canal ride was not going when we were there.


----------



## fsm1000

To LESTER PERRY
Congratulations on your win.
And nice quotes by the way 





tworail said:


> So far Lester hasn't claimed his prize
> 
> I will give him some more time though, I know not everyone is on their PC 24/7


You were joking about this right?
I mean ok not 24/7 but like 16 hours a day?:d LOL


Been a while but I still lurk LOL Nice contest


----------



## Lester Perry




----------



## T-Man

Congratulations Lester!


----------



## Lester Perry

T-Man said:


> Congratulations Lester!


Thank you sir.


----------



## shaygetz

Glad to see it went to someone from Slower Delaware...:thumbsup:


----------



## Lester Perry

Patiently waiting,falling asleep


----------



## Dave Winther

Congrats Lester!


----------



## tworail

Great picture.


----------



## tjcruiser

Lester,

Great photo ... funny! I just hope one of your "head nods" didn't put that dent in the OTHER mail box. Dohhh!

Enjoy the wait ... but enjoy the train even better!

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Lookin' good, Lester! And they did say photos of the winner's layout after winning were a requirement: I'm expecting the next pic to be Lester laid out in front of the mailbox, snoring!


----------



## tankist

congrads to the winner !


----------



## Reckers

Lester, my girlfriend loved your picture!


----------



## ho/ttothemoss

con-grads


----------



## Big Ed

Lester Perry said:


>



Lester's still sitting there soaking wet now with a full beard.:laugh:
You better hurry and get that prize to him.

Don't forget Lester to post a picture of it on your layout and write a little story!

_"or you will be banned for life!"_


----------



## Lester Perry

Reckers said:


> Lester, my girlfriend loved your picture!


That is a normal reaction to a picture of me. If youve got it youve got it Oh yeah just thought I would let you know
I got it today !!!


----------



## subwayaz

Congrats Lester; great pictures.


----------



## Lester Perry

I thought the best way to do this would be to put it on the turn table.














































Well it is time to put it to work. So the Hostler took it out of yard and left it in front of the station for the road crew.










At this point I thought videos might be better


----------



## tooter

Wow... just fits on the turntable.  It's a beautiful engine and a real nice layout, Lester. 

I'm happy for you! 

Greg


----------



## Reckers

Terrific job of showing her off, Lester! I'm glad you won!


----------



## TulsaFlyer

Congratulations again Lester!!

The pictures look fantastic!!
I really like the picture of the loco on the turntable.


Jody


P.S. I guess this means Lester can stay?


----------



## tjcruiser

Lester,

Looks GREAT ... thanks for sharing pics/videos!

Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## Mac Man

Congrats on the win and gorgeous layout!


----------



## Southern

I still can't make up my mind what I want to win. Congrats to Lester. Great pics of the layout.


----------



## stationmaster

Southern said:


> I still can't make up my mind what I want to win. Congrats to Lester. Great pics of the layout.


So many choices(and a large "Want List") makes deciding on a single item quite daunting. Maybe a new compressor or air brush............? Like I need more "stuff"...........

Congrats, Lester...

Bob


----------



## Reckers

Where've ya been, Bob?


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Way to go Lester!*

Man that is one sweet Engine. Being a Berkie Nut by trade...or was it the accident you have attained new heights on the Berkshire pedestal Hall of Fame!:thumbsup: A most deserving person! Great photos and enjoy that Berkie!


----------

